# Automobile Engineering Degree Assessment



## Rima18 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hii!!
I have completed my Bachelor of 4 years in Automobile Engineering from a University in India. 
If someone could please let me know whether my degree can be assessed under Mechanical Engineering or not? I want this information as I am planning to apply for skilled independent visa to Australia.


----------



## erin515 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi Rima,

Automobile Engineering is a branch of Vehicle Engineering which incorporates elements of Mechanical Engineering so I guess it can be assessed under this degree. If you need a list of top universities that offer Mechanical Engineering courses, I saw this interesting website that offers information about that --> PostgradAustralia. I hope it can help. Good luck on your visa application!

Cheers, Erin


----------

